# MSN 7.5 ... Keine Anmeldung möglich



## Remme (16. September 2005)

Hallo,
kurze Angaben zum System:

- Windows XP home Edition
- MSN 7.5


Und folgendes Problem:

Ich kann mich trotz erfolgreichen "Troubleshooting" (Problembehandlung) nicht anmelden/einloggen. Ich habe es auch über andere Programme (Trillian) versucht und kann mich ohne Problem bei MSN anmelden.
Ich habe letzten formatiert und hatte auch das selbe Problem von einem auf anderen Tag mit MSN 7.0. Die Fehlernummer die nach erfolglosen Anmeldeversuch kommt ist 80048820.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand schnell weiterhelfen.
THX im vorraus.
Gruß Der Remme


----------

